# higher quality alternatives for CO2 regulators than Milwaukee



## backflipfrontflip (Jun 17, 2011)

*higher quality CO2 regulators than Milwaukee,do i need to spend more?*

I have read a huge amount of bad reviews for Milwaukee CO2 regulators. I know that unhappy people review more than happy people do, especially when all of your fish have died. But i want to make sure i am getting a quality piece of kit for my tank.

I have a 50High tank that i am upgrading from DIY CO2 to a pressurized system. At about $90 the Milwaukee CO2 is the natural choice for an affordable setup. I do not really have the time or the inclination right now to shop for parts and build my own regulator so I am looking for a complete set that i can pretty much plug and play. I am going to use a paintball canister due to space in my cabinet.

What is there available that is better quality and more reliable than the Milwaukee/ Aquatech setups? I am fine with spending a little more money for a quality piece of equipment if it is going to last longer and reduce the chance that my fish are gonna get CO2'd to death.

Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The crappy part abot the Milwaukee regulator (and the alternative JBJ regulator) is the solenoid has a short life. After my solenoid burned out I simply removed it from the assembly. I have the bubble counter and needle valve connected directly to the regulator part and it works wonderfully.

You can also rig yourself a system with beer CO2 regulators, clippart needle valves and then some sort of gas solenoid. Others will need to step in and advise you on alternatives since I have only tried these three.


----------



## backflipfrontflip (Jun 17, 2011)

Yea it is seeming like the choice is buy a Milwaukee or buy the parts and build your own. The second option is just gonna take too much time at the moment so puts me in the Milwaukee realm.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: higher quality CO2 regulators than Milwaukee,do i need to spend more?*



backflipfrontflip said:


> What is there available that is better quality and more reliable than the Milwaukee/ Aquatech setups?


Sadly, none. 
You save money getting these China Made regs but doesnt really last long and you spend more in the end. Problems will begun to show in a couple of years or so.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

Building your own regulator is the way to go, not only will you get a better product, but you will learn a lot about what is going on. The Milwaukee will ship with a horrible solenoid valve and needle valve. If you are going pressurized CO2, you should really do it once and do it right. A decent regulator, and Ideal 52 series needle valve, and a Burkert 6011 solenoid valve. You don't need to spend money on brass check valves or bubble counters.

For check valves, place one (or two if you are cautious) of these in your CO2 line. They are cheap and work well:

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=32229&catid=489

If you want a bubble counter, get the new Fluval bubble counter. It is less than 5 bucks (I wouldn't trust its internal check, but it probably works) and it will last just as long as any of the fancier looking brass bubble counters.

If you go over to the Barr Report forums under the for sale section you will see a member their named Matt F. who is building regulators for folks. I would hit him up saying you need a simple regulator with nothing more than a two stage regulator, ideal needle valve, and burkert solenoid valve. Buy the bubble counter and plastic checks from above and you'll be much better off in the long run.


----------

